# Walking a Puppy



## Broughty

Hi everybody

Just wondered if anybody can give me guidance on how much we should walk our 12 week old cockapoo? I have heard that you should not walk them too much as it affects their growth but we want to give him enough exercise. How much is enough (bearing in mind the amount of time he spends sitting and watching his new surroundings!)

Thanks
Sarah


----------



## MillieDog

I think as a rule of thumb its 5 mins for every four weeks. Therefore at 12 weeks its 15 mins. However, Cockapoos are small and energetic, be guided by Alfie. If he starts to lag behind, or slows down, he's definitely tired. 

Enjoy talking him out. Are you going to let him off the lead straight away? I did, it was the best advice I ever had.


----------



## Broughty

We haven't let him off the lead yet. I am a bit scared he won't come back because he gets really excited and goes mad and the green we walk on is too near the road. We may drive somewhere a bit more remote and be brave and let him off!


----------



## Sequin

Hi Sarah 

Our cockapoo, Bonnie goes for 15 minutes a day, which was suggested to us by our trainer. I was surprised it was so little but as Julie mentioned a general rule is 5 minutes per 4 weeks of age. Not sure how long you increase things for?? 

The trainer also said to find a big, safe open space and let her off the lead, which we did last week for the first time....My daughter came with me to our local park...and we were both really worried to let her 'be free', but Bonnie was fine. She sniffed around for a bit but didnt stray too far at all. We had our pockets stuffed with treats to encourage her back to us. It was such a joy to see her choose to stay with us! Go for it. You will feel so pleased once you've done it. Best of luck. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Enneirda.

15 minutes only would of killed me when 'Lo was young. I'd walk with her and D as long as she was still playful. Usually that was 1/2 to 3/4 mile (at around 12 weeks) but me and D, being used to going two miles at least, let her go as far as she'd like. She'd get several off leash runs through the day as well. And if she wanted to do something, she could in general. Only think I wouldn't do was let her sprint on hard roads for long. 

And she was, and still is, small for the breed. She's 14 inches tall and 13 pounds, a larger dog should be able to do more. And she's fine and healthy at three years.


----------



## tessybear

We give Bonnie 20 minute walks up to 3 a day. It's about right for her. She starts lagging after 20 min it's quite obvious.


----------



## Dee123

Milo can go for an hour if one lets him. Just full of energy! Usually walk him 30 minutes then he plays at the beach off-lead for another 30 minutes having fun. He loves it and does not lag behind at all!


----------



## JoJo

Hi Sarah, I have recently completed an article on Walking your Puppy which may be useful for you. xxx


----------



## Broughty

Hi everybody

Thanks for the replies Well we went to our first puppy training class this morning and actually he was very good on the recall - as good as the other dogs who have been going for a few months and definitely better than the other new puppies so we are feeling more confident. We may take him out later and try again - the trainer said the same as you guys - the earlier we do it the better.

Only problem is he did roll in fox poo  He stinks.


----------



## JoJo

Hi Sarah & Alfie ... sound like it is all going well .. excellent 

Enjoy your walks .. one of the best parts of dog ownership .. along with all the cockapoo cuddles of course  

Off for a walk now with my girls xxx


----------



## MillieDog

Broughty said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> Thanks for the replies Well we went to our first puppy training class this morning and actually he was very good on the recall - as good as the other dogs who have been going for a few months and definitely better than the other new puppies so we are feeling more confident. We may take him out later and try again - the trainer said the same as you guys - the earlier we do it the better.
> 
> Only problem is he did roll in fox poo  He stinks.


Oh fox poo -  My Millie is a fan of that stuff too


----------



## Amh59

This may sound a daft question but how do you know it's fox poo? What's the difference? I don't think I've ever seen any. Thanks.


----------



## MillieDog

I found this thread for you, it goes into quite good detail about walking off lead.
Hope you find it useful. 

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=4280&highlight=millie


----------



## Enneirda.

Andrea, 

Description and placement of many animals poo http://www.northwoodsguides.com/animal_scat_notes.htm

Pic of fox scats (first with fruit, second without) http://www.rbgsyd.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/image/0020/81047/Fox_scat_with_olive_fruit_620.JPG
http://www.iberianature.com/material/photos/spain_wildlife/iberian_wolf_with_fox.jpg


----------

